# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир >  Доставка цветов в Минске

## Дмитрий Остапов

Решил подруге подарить цветы и ищу где в городе Минск можно приобрести цветы с доставкой.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

В городе Минск очень много компаний в которых можно заказать цветы с доставкой. Ищите лучше.

----------


## Аркадий

Могу вам порекомендовать обратить внимание на компанию в Минске http://la-rose.by в которой вы можете приобрести цветы с доставкой. Вам просто на сайте надо выбрать букет или обратиться к менеджеру в помощи выбора и оплатить картой онлайн или при получении. Я сам там долгое время покупаю цветы с доставкой и всем доволен.

----------

